# Painting a Laser



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

This ain't ur three dollar truck stop stocking stuffer. 

Long story short they just want it to look "decent" for when the brass goes strolling by. Basically the stuff thats visible from the outside that is currently green or white, not expecting much if anything to get painted on the innards. Sheet metal covers, doors, canopy and a lotta miscellaneous parts I don't know how to describe.

Mainly two questions:

Best degreaser u ever used? The grease in some areas crevices is 1/2" thick. Gonna scrub scrub scrub, scrub some more, wetvac, paint it. Probably some scuff sanding in there as well.

Paint recommendation? Looking for something that has good stick with sometimes marginal surface conditions, dries HARD, satin preferably, brush n rollable, lowish odor.

No hotsy, no sprayer, all hand work. 5 day window at end of February.

We already had a good conversation about expectations, an he knows that for 157k I'll take it all apart, haul to my shop, blast it, and paint it, and reinstall. That ain't gonna happen, looking more for a splash n dash here.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Used to paint factory machinery all the time. We would clean with simple green,xylene or whatever it took and a ton of rags. Then paint it with SW Industrial Enamel


----------



## ProductionPainting (Jan 17, 2014)

I was gonna say the same thing.... It's hard to say what you'll find to cut the grease but you'll probably have to try a few things. 
I've always used industrial enamel and if it was real bad we'd use some kem kromic.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Kem kromic? Seen a few buckets of that in a friends shop. He used it for wrought iron street lamps if I remember correctly... single component?


----------



## ProductionPainting (Jan 17, 2014)

It's a one part used as a primer, but needs xylene to thin and clean up. It's good for any deep pitted rust.
If you're just looking to clean it up and make it shiny it doesn't get much easier than a quick coat of Industrial Enamel.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Exactly what I'm lookin for; clean it up an make it shiny. Industrial enamel do justice in one coat? They want it somewhat smooth, doesn't have to be perfect as there is some stipple already in the factory applied finish. I was thinking roll most of it with a roller that holds a decent amount of paint, and while still wet face it off with a foam or mohair roller or something like that.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Industrial enamel.You'll be fine and they will love. I would figure for 2 coats and hope for 1


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> Industrial enamel.You'll be fine and they will love. I would figure for 2 coats and hope for 1


Finally! 
' I would figure for 2 coats and hope for 1' he said.
Finally on the PT he spelled it out the way it really goes.
Made my day


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

When I saw the Title couldn't help to think of 
Doctor Evil : )


----------



## OlDirtyWu206 (Apr 25, 2014)

Industrial enamel, but maybe give it a quick wipe with xylene. had to roll modifications done to a box press after a hydraulic line burst... the entire press was an oil slick but the paint stuck and it looked awesome. I'll try and find some before and after pictures. Also due to being rushed I had to respray a wall mounted jib crane without proper prep and blending, they still turned out great, nothing you can notice without standing 2 feet away from it.


----------

